# Ist das ALLES ?



## darkjoy2k2 (19. September 2008)

War eigentlich bisher positiv eingestellt zu W A R aber... jetzt bin ich doch geschockt!

Gibt es keine Schneider/Schmiede-Berufe??? Ist das nicht alles etwas sehr karg? oder soll da demnächst noch was passoieren???


----------



## Madedman (19. September 2008)

Willst du tatsächlich zum x-ten mal Schenidern oder Schmieden skillen? Also ich find gut das bei Warhammer nicht wieder die 0815 berufe aufkommen wie in jeden anderm spiel


----------



## spectrumizer (19. September 2008)

Gärtnern is sowieso ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glockenturm11 (19. September 2008)

> Interview Juni 2008
> 
> *Tony Jones*: How is the leveling curve going to work with crafting? Will it start off easy and grow in difficulty from there? What are the challenges with crafting?
> 
> ...


----------



## darkjoy2k2 (21. September 2008)

Geht nicht darum das xte mal das selbe zu machen, sondern tragbare sachen und verwendbare gegenstände herzustellen ist grundstein jeden mmo´s... je mehr man machen kann desto besser, und sicherlich nach PVP und PVE der dritte wichtige Punkt eines Games!


----------



## Ric_Zero (22. September 2008)

darkjoy2k2 schrieb:


> Ist das nicht alles etwas sehr karg? oder soll da demnächst noch was passoieren???


Nun, ich habe z. B. schon Sachen für Alchimie gefunden - nur noch keinen Trainer dafür. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sisloc (23. September 2008)

klar wenn man seine zeit aufs zusammenfarmen und gold scheffeln verschwendet, dann ist das sicherlich ein wichtiger punkt.
nur in war hat man ein anderes sytem. du findest erstmal richtig gute sachen.. zur not auch im auktionshaus. 
aber dann gibt es ja noch die burgeroberungen, öffentlichen quests und einflussbelohnungen. da bekommste klasse sachen
und du wirst besser in dem du diese aufgabe bestreitest.
wenn ich mich an wow erinnere wieviel zeit man verschwendet nur um einen beruf auf max zu bringen um dann seine paar epischen teile zu bauen, die man auch in ner höheren instanz austauschen könnte... brrrr.

nene da find ich das schon besser.. für pvp kann man immer tränke brauchen, dann kannste plündern oder anpflanzen um
die rohstoffe zu bekommen(die man aber auch so finden kann). tja dann noch talismane basteln um seine ausrüstung bisserl zu pushen.

aber man könnte sich ja auch wünschen alleine sich rohstoffe zu farmen und dann in ner ecke seine sachen zu bauen,
anstelle zusammen mit anderen spielern die oben genannten aufgaben zu meistern.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (4. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Gärtnern is sowieso ftw!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Talisman Herstellung kann ich viel mehr empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerMolch (4. Oktober 2008)

ist schon in ordnung das es so "rare" berufe gibt... konzentriert man sich mehr auf das ausrotten der zerstörung ;D

@Ascían
Ja Talismanh. is aber auch der beschissenste zu skilln find ich hihi


----------



## Dutyy (4. Oktober 2008)

World of Warcaft ist um längen besser!


----------



## seb74 (4. Oktober 2008)

Dutyy schrieb:


> World of Warcaft ist um längen besser!



Danke für diesen überaus sinnigen Kommentar und die Verschwendung von Bandbreite.


----------



## zero05 (4. Oktober 2008)

seb74 schrieb:


> Danke für diesen überaus sinnigen Kommentar und die Verschwendung von Bandbreite.



Nun trotzdem hat er Recht, selbst das simple Craftingsystem das WoW mitbringt ist besser als das in WAR. Warum muss ich mir bspw. in WAR die Rezepte mit Stift und Papier aufschreiben, wenn es doch den Wälzer gibt in dem ich ansonsten jeden Mist nachlesen kann.


----------



## OmarRamo (4. Oktober 2008)

zero05 schrieb:


> Nun trotzdem hat er Recht, selbst das simple Craftingsystem das WoW mitbringt ist besser als das in WAR. Warum muss ich mir bspw. in WAR die Rezepte mit Stift und Papier aufschreiben, wenn es doch den Wälzer gibt in dem ich ansonsten jeden Mist nachlesen kann.



anders gefragt.

wozu muss ich immer genau nach Rezepten craften, wenn ich doch einfach mal das zusammen schmeißen kann was ich habe. und mich dann noch freuen kann das beim 2. mal was ganz anderes raus gekommen ist.


----------



## Fujiwe (4. Oktober 2008)

zero05 schrieb:


> Nun trotzdem hat er Recht, selbst das simple Craftingsystem das WoW mitbringt ist besser als das in WAR. Warum muss ich mir bspw. in WAR die Rezepte mit Stift und Papier aufschreiben, wenn es doch den Wälzer gibt in dem ich ansonsten jeden Mist nachlesen kann.



Auch andere Frage, warum musst du überhaupt einen Beruf erlernen?
In WAR repräsentierst du eigentlich einen Soldaten einer ganzen Einheit und diese Einheit gehört einer ganzen Armee an. Mag sein das es bei den Menschen anders ist...aber als beispiel möchte ich die Hexenkriegerinnen anbringen (auch wenn ich nur Waldelfen gespielt habe), das einzige Handwerk das sie erlernen ist das Töten und Foltern.

Tränke brauen ist ganz nett, ich finde aber immer wieder genug bei den Mobs und auch gibt es genug in Quests und Einflussbelohungen zu ergattern.

Mensch wir befinden uns im Krieg und ein Soldat hat nur ein Handwerk zu kennen und das ist der Krieg.
Jeder der nicht daran teilnimmt kann gerne zu Hause sitzen und seine Stricknadeln herausholen.


----------



## Solace (5. Oktober 2008)

zero05 schrieb:


> Nun trotzdem hat er Recht, selbst das simple Craftingsystem das WoW mitbringt ist besser als das in WAR. Warum muss ich mir bspw. in WAR die Rezepte mit Stift und Papier aufschreiben, wenn es doch den Wälzer gibt in dem ich ansonsten jeden Mist nachlesen kann.


Weil es nicht funktionieren würde. Das System so wie es zur Zeit ist, gibt Dir ein anderes item wenn Du ein höheren Craftskill hast. Wenn Du z.B. ein Trank mit Skill 50 braust und mit Skill 150 genau dieselben Zutaten wieder benutzt, hat der Trank ein anderes lvl / anderes Mindestlvl (ob auch stärkere Wirkung weiss ich grad nicht).



Fujiwe schrieb:


> Auch andere Frage, warum musst du überhaupt einen Beruf erlernen?
> .
> .
> Mensch wir befinden uns im Krieg und ein Soldat hat nur ein Handwerk zu kennen und das ist der Krieg.
> Jeder der nicht daran teilnimmt kann gerne zu Hause sitzen und seine Stricknadeln herausholen.


'tschuldige aber gay doch wech mit Deinem Carebear-Gelabber. WAR hat ein Craftingsystem und dies ist ein Craftingforum um darüber zu diskutieren. Wenn's so überflüssig findest, warum verschwendest Deine Zeit hier auch nur zu lesen, geschweige den zu antworten?


----------



## zero05 (5. Oktober 2008)

Solace schrieb:


> Weil es nicht funktionieren würde. Das System so wie es zur Zeit ist, gibt Dir ein anderes item wenn Du ein höheren Craftskill hast. Wenn Du z.B. ein Trank mit Skill 50 braust und mit Skill 150 genau dieselben Zutaten wieder benutzt, hat der Trank ein anderes lvl / anderes Mindestlvl (ob auch stärkere Wirkung weiss ich grad nicht).



Nun aber trotzdem kommt ja immer die gleiche Art an Tränken raus, zumindest das könnte man ja in den Wälzer schreiben. Für mich wirkt das manchmal einfach unfertig. Genau wie Verwerten, ich hab sicher 30-40 Gegenstände verwertet und bin immer noch bei Stufe 9, den Kram den ich jetzt finde kann ich leider nicht verwerten weil meine Stufe zu niedrig ist.


----------



## Solace (5. Oktober 2008)

zero05 schrieb:


> Nun aber trotzdem kommt ja immer die gleiche Art an Tränken raus, zumindest das könnte man ja in den Wälzer schreiben. Für mich wirkt das manchmal einfach unfertig. Genau wie Verwerten, ich hab sicher 30-40 Gegenstände verwertet und bin immer noch bei Stufe 9, den Kram den ich jetzt finde kann ich leider nicht verwerten weil meine Stufe zu niedrig ist.


Willkommen in der Welt des Crafting von WAR. Ja, auch für mich wirkt es inzwischen unfertig und besch...eiden.

Ich hab Anpflanzen auf 140+ und Pharmazie auf 100. Um weiter machen zu können bräucht ich Unmengen an besserem Wasser, welches man von einem anderen Sammelberuf kriegt. Also entweder über AH kaufen, Gilde oder ein Twink machen. Nur funktioniert die Wirtschaft nicht - wenn pro Tag 3-4 dieser Wässerchen im AH auftauchen, ist's schon viel. Bleiben Gilde und Twink.
Die weitere Aussicht sieht so aus, das ich dann bald mal bessere Phiolen bräuchte, welche noch weniger erhältlich sind. Die high lvl Phiolen gibt's dann zur Zeit NUR in den Loottaschen von Public Quests...

Noch schlimmer sieht es aus wenn Farbe herstellen möchtest. Erste Rückmeldungen gehen ein wo Leute aus 1000+ Anpflanzungen gerade mal 6 (!) Farbkomponenten raus gekriegt haben. Höherwertige Zutaten wie bessere Erde sollte theoretisch diese Chance auf solche spezielle Erfolge vergrössern, nur gibt's die wiederum kaum zu kaufen, so das Gilde oder Twink brauchst - aber auch eine 5x besseren Ausbeute könnte man getrost als mager bezeichnen.

Das Craftingberufe von einander abhängig sind, war klar und diese Abhängigkeit find ich eigentlich auch gut. Zur Zeit ist's aber so das, mit der nicht funktionierenden Wirtschaft, es Gilden mit speziellen Craftern vorbehalten ist weiterzumachen. Selbst für Gilden wird's wohl problematisch mehr als 1-2 Crafter zu unterstützen, da der Aufwand sonst zu gross wird. Alle anderen Hobbycrafter stehen irgendwann auf'm Schlauch.

Inzwischen spiel ich ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken meine Berufe aufzugeben, nur Plündern zu holen und alles in's AH zu stellen. Wenn's die Möglichkeit gäbe statt dem Hauptberuf einen zweiten Sammelberuf zu erlernen, hät ich's wohl schon gemacht.


----------



## seb74 (7. Oktober 2008)

Also, wie schon mehrfach in diversen Foren angemerkt wurde, ist WAR nun mal stark Gruppenabhängiger als viele andere MMOs. Ich zock mit meinem Bruder und werde von ihm mit Stuff versorgt. Desweiteren braucht man nicht zwingend bessere Phiolen, die mit 50 reichen vollkommen aus. "Nur" besseres Wasser und/oder Stabilisierer, die man sich als Schlachter wunderbar farmen kann. Seit dem ersten Tag hab ich keine Probleme meine Drinks stabil zu halten.

Desweiteren muss man sich doch garnicht die ganzen Sachen notieren. Soweit ich das bisher überblicken kann, gibt es zb beim Anpflanzen pro Skill Level (zb 1,15,25,50,75 usw) eh nur immer 2 verschiedene Prefixe für den gleichen Samen.


*50er Kraut:*

a) Verrotende Zweigschlemmerspore
b) Vermodende Zweigschlemmerspore.

Das hochgezüchtet mit 1er Erde, 1er Wasser und 1er Dünger ergibt dann

a) Verottender Zweigschlemmer
b) Vermodender Zweigschlemmer. --- Wer hätte das gedacht xD

Das wiederum gemixt mit ner 50er Phiole und 2-3 1er Wasser ergibt dann

a) vorübergehenden Trank der List (Lvl 10/ 10 Min/ 10 Intelligenz)
b) vorübergehender Trank des Richters (Lvl 20/ 10 Min/ 20 Intelligenz)

*75er Kraut:*

a) verfärbte Zweigschlemmerspore
b) demütige Zweigschlemmerspore

Das hochgezüchtet mit 1er Erde, 1er Wasser und 1er Dünger ergibt dann

a) verfärbten Zweigschlemmer
b) demütigen Zweigschlemmer

Das wiederum gemixt mit ner 50er Phiole und 2-3 1er Wasser ergibt dann

a) Urteilstrank (Lvl 20/ 15 Min/ 40 Intelligenz)
b) Anhaltender Trank des Wissens (Lvl 30 / 30 Min/ 60 Intelligenz)

Und um das ganze zu kompletieren mal ein anderes Kraut

*75r Kraut*

a) schorfiger Rutenblasesamen
b) lehnender Rutenblasesamen

1er Erde, 1er Wasser und 1er Dünger

a) schorfige Rutenblase
b) lehnende Rutenblase

50er Phiole, 2-3 Wasser

a) Sichttrank ( Lvl 20/ 15 Min/ 40 Genauigkeit)
b) Anhaltender Trank der Sichtweite (Lvl 30/ 30 Min/ 60 Genauigkeit)


So, und nun gucken wir uns die obigen Sachen mal genauer an und überlegen ganz stark, ob es da sowas wie ein Muster gibt. Klar, wenn man bessere Wasser hat und dafür nur einen Slot braucht, um ein stabiles Getränk zu erhalten, hat man dann die Möglichkeit das entweder zeitlich zu verlängern oder auch die Anzahl zu vergrößern. Farben und andere Boni (Bindemittel wie Wacholderextrakt, Stabilisierer wie zb Harz und Farben gibts als Bonus immer mal wieder oben drauf - und wenn Farben weiterhin so rar sind, dann dürfte wohl jedem irgendwann klar sein, wie teuer die mal werden). Ich hab bisher eh nur Braun bekommen als Farbe und das auch nur 15 mal oder so.

Ausserdem finde ich dieses System mal viel spannender als das vom WoW. Da muss man skillen, um ne Blume zu Pflücken. Dann muss man die Blume suchen. Dann muss man sie pflücken, Dann muss man den Skill für das Rezept haben, welches man auch erstmal haben muss. Dann braucht man evtl noch nen Alchielabor und/oder andere Zutaten, die man ebenfalls aus dem AH oder von anderen Mitspielern bekommt. Dann kriegt man ohne Spez 1 Teil raus, mit Spez dann evtl mal mehr. Am besten dann noch so superrare Zutanten, die einem eh immer weggefarmt wurden.

Die Idee hinter dem System von Warhammer ist halt (meines Erachtens) viel simpler und genialer als das System von WoW. Und wenn man eh in ner Gruppe unteregs ist, wo alle Berufe vertreten sind, dann braucht man im Endeffekt nur nen Stack 50er Phiolen. Den Rest findet man während des questens oder beimn PvP. Marc Jacobs gab dazu im Juni mal ein Intervie bei Ten Ton Hammer. Hier die Links zu den 3. Teilen:

1. http://www.tentonhammer.com/node/34780
2. http://www.tentonhammer.com/node/34833
3. http://www.tentonhammer.com/node/34969

So, das waren jetzt aber ne Menge Infos.

Meine 2 Cent zu dem Thema.


----------



## Icekiss (8. Oktober 2008)

OmarRamo schrieb:


> anders gefragt.
> 
> wozu muss ich immer genau nach Rezepten craften, wenn ich doch einfach mal das zusammen schmeißen kann was ich habe. und mich dann noch freuen kann das beim 2. mal was ganz anderes raus gekommen ist.



*Stimmt OmarRamo, eigentlich logisch!* 
Finde das auch nicht toll, dass man sich selbst alles aufzeichnen muss.
Und das blinde Versuchen bei den Tränken wird dadurch noch aufwändiger (was aus welcher Pflanze etc..)

Ich finde das ganze Craftingsystem ziemlich eigenwillig und überhaupt nicht richtig durchgängig geplant (in seinen Auswirkung,
wo bekommt man Rohstoffe auf akzeptable Weise her etc.). Hoffe da gibt es Nachbesserungen.


----------



## Ningal (9. Oktober 2008)

Also wahrscheinlich verhauen mich jetzt die meisten, aber das Crafting System von WAR ist GENIAL:

Allein der Gedanke, dass eine Berufskombo (z.B. Anpflanzen und Pharmazie) eben NICHT ausreicht, da du auch Zutaten vom Plünderer und vom Schlachter gebrauchen kannst. Das sorgt eigentlich für ein besseres Zusammenspiel.


Aber nein, das Crafting System von WoW war ja soooooooooooooo gut.

Hey, wie lange konnte man als Schmid gelinde gesagt einen alten Sch... craften, den eh keiner haben wollte, der aber Tonnen an Mats verbraten hat *super*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder, ich habe viel Geld kauf mir kurz alles zusammen und hab meinen Skill ruck zuck auf 375...

In WAR musst halt ein wenig tüfteln, mit welcher Kombo und welchen Zutaten hier und da etwas Besonderes herausspringt, und hey wers nit mag, kann es bleiben lassen, mir gefällts.

Nachtrag:
Ein Vorposter hat geschrieben, dass er Zutaten für Alchemie gefunden hat. Das sind quasi Questgegenstände. In Burg Felde (Seite der Ordnung T2 Imperium), steht ein Typ der heisst Alchemist sowieso. Wenn du das Item im Inventar hast und mit dem sprichst gibts ne Freischaltung im Wälzer und ein wenig XP  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachtrag 2:



> Finde das auch nicht toll, dass man sich selbst alles aufzeichnen muss.
> Und das blinde Versuchen bei den Tränken wird dadurch noch aufwändiger (was aus welcher Pflanze etc..)



Hallo gehts noch???

Wie wäre es mit L E S E N

Du hast z.B. einen Samen namens: Verfaulte Zweigschlemmer-Spore
Hm... was kommt da für ein Kraut raus, hm... ach ich komm nicht drauf, nein warte RICHTIG:
da kommt ein Verfaulter Zweigschlemmer dabei heraus

Hm.. hm... und was braue ich aus dem hm...? Da steht Intelligenz Mixturen hm... hm... wahrscheinlich wirds ein Heiltrank, oder vielleicht erhöht es meine Widerstände ach... zu dumm dass ich das nicht bereits vorher wissen kann


----------



## DasPhansom (13. Oktober 2008)

Um den Thread hier nochma aufzuwühlen........ Meiner Meinung nach ist das Crafting System noch nicht ganz fertig, aber angemessen..... 

Zu dem Thema mit der Zusammenarbeit der Berufe..... Es ist nunmal so das WAAAGH! herrscht un da sind Rohstoffe halt rar..... Daher passt das alles schon zur Kriegsathmosphäre.....ob vom Entwickler gewollt is ne andere Frage

(Is nur meine Meinung.... Wen's nich interresiert soll nicht antworten geschweige denn lesen ^^)


----------



## Vale (20. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke, dass WAR ein paar Standardrezepte für Anfangsgegenstände bereitstellen sollte, anhand derer man erkennen kann wie das Prinzip abläuft. Der Grundgedanke ist gut, "Du willst den Beruf lernen, also lerne ihn - und kopier nicht irgendwelche Pläne/Rezepte", aber vor allem als Anfänger steht man doch eher planlos da und weiß nicht so recht, was weiter zu tun ist. Das hat seinen ganz besonderen Reiz, aber ein bisschen mehr "Wegweiser" wären doch toll. Ob man sich die Infos aus 5 unterschiedlichen Foren zusammensucht oder die Grundkenntnisse im Spiel beigebracht bekommt.. naja.. letzteres wäre schöner.

Auch andere Berufe.. ich meine, Ausschlachten, Verwerten, Plündern, Anpflanzen und Pharmazie/Talismanherstellung sind ganz nett (habe wahrscheinlich eh welche vergessen), aber ich fände es auch spielerisch schön wenn sich Spieler in einer vom Krieg zerfressenen Welt selber Rüstungsteile herstellen könnten. Was hätte im Krieg denn mehr Nutzen als ein Schmied? Was wäre stimmungsvoller, als wenn sich Robenträger ihre Kleidung mit Runen und Symbolen ganz nach Bedarf schmücken könnten? Gibt so viele Dinge, die man da noch machen könnte...

Wirkt eben etwas "hastig" implementiert, das Ganze. Zum Glück kann man auch drauf verzichten...


----------



## Nethraniel (21. Oktober 2008)

Heutzutage scheint niemand mehr auch nur ansatzweise ein Interesse zu haben, mal bissl was selber auszuprobieren und seine Denkmurmel anzuschmeißen... schade... wenn man planlos ist, wie etwas funktionieren soll, empfehle ich einfach mal in Ruhe einige Tooltips zu lesen und ein wenig Kombinatorik im Kopf zu betreiben... dann merkste auch wat.


----------



## Geige (30. Oktober 2008)

nein leider nicht aber vl liefern die entwickler ja das noch nach,da
es doch viele menschen vermissen!


----------



## Tigha (30. Oktober 2008)

zero05 schrieb:


> Nun trotzdem hat er Recht, selbst das simple Craftingsystem das WoW mitbringt ist besser als das in WAR. Warum muss ich mir bspw. in WAR die Rezepte mit Stift und Papier aufschreiben, wenn es doch den Wälzer gibt in dem ich ansonsten jeden Mist nachlesen kann.



nein, laut mythic soll aus WAR kein Crafthammer-Online werden. zumal einfach sinnlos ist schmieden, schneidern und den ganzen rotz nachzuliefern bei den ganzen items die man einfach so nebenbei bekommt. rvr-rang ist leicht auf fast derselben stufe zuhalten wie das charakter-level, nur für die letzten items [artefakt, legendary was auch immer] muss man bisschen was leisten [könig 1-XX killn]. zudem dropen andauernd überall items, und ÖQ gibt es  en masse.

WoW wartet auf dich, gogo


----------



## Tannenbernie (6. November 2008)

Ich denke das hier am Thema vorbei diskutiert wird:

Das Crafting in einem MMO ist nach zwei Punkten zu bewerten: Die *Idee* und die *Umsetzung*.

*1) Idee des Crafting in WAR:*
Ist neu und eigentlich recht interessant. Hat Vor- und Nachteile gegenüber einem Rezept-system, aber im Endeffekt ist es nicht wirklich anders. Man braut halt Tränke aus allem Möglichen was man findet und erhöht so seinen Skill in der Hoffnung mit gemaxten Skill etwas gutes brauen zu können. Auf dem Weg zum hohen Skill-lvl hat man also Unmengen von unsinnigem Vendor-Food hergestellt...genau wie bei WoW, kein Unterschied. Das man entweder die Mats dafür selbst zusammenfarmt oder eben im AH kauft ist hier auch genau gleich wie in allen anderen MMos.

Was den RPG-Aspekt angeht ist das sehr sehr entäuschend. Die Devs vom Mythic hatten in Interviews vor dem Release noch sehr vollmundig angekündigt, das das WAR Crafting nur mit Krieg zu tun haben würde und man niemals unsinnige Dinge herstellen würde nur um seinen Skill zu erhöhen. Die Realität zeigt genau das Gegenteil: Man produziert die ganze Zeit Vendor-Schrott um seinen Skill zu erhöhen und mit Krieg hat das ganze überhaupt nix zu tun....mein seelenloser Chaoskrieger hat also die Wahl ob er Blumen anpflanzt und mit Wasser versorgt oder ob er kleine Schmuckstücke zusammenbaut....ah ja, ist klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*2) Umsetzung des Crafting in WAR:*
Die Umsetzung ist halt leider ziemlich schlecht. Während die Grundidee eines Rezeptlosen Craftings frisch und neu wirkt, ist die Umsetzung miserabel. Besonders die Anzahl der Berufe sowie deren Auswahl ist armselig. Trotzdem hat hier WAR immerhin das Potential, noch etwas nachzulegen und das Crafting zu verbessern. So wie es jetzt ist hätten sie es besser weggelassen.

Was an den gewählten Berufen neu sein soll wie einige claimen, versteh ich nicht....sind einfach Klone von Alchemie und Jewelcrafting aus WoW ohne Rezepte. Wie das weniger Grind haben soll, weiss ich auch nicht...wenn überhaupt ein Unterschied zwischen Alchemie und Pharmazie bnesteht dann der das Pharmazie mehr Arbeit zu skillen braucht, dementsprechend mehr Grind oder Gold im AH.

Was das Teamplay angeht seh ich da auch nix positives....die Verstrickungen der Berufe, sich gegenseitig zu versorgen sind genau wie bei anderen MMOs, wo man aus mehreren Sammelberufen das Zeug braucht, ist auch bei WoW nicht anders. Trotzdem erfordert es kein bisschen Teamplay da man sich alles aus dem AH kaufen oder eben mit mehreren Alt Chars einfach selbst besorgen kann.

Daher von mir:*
Brauchbare Idee
Sehr schlechte Umsetzung
Absolut RPG-untauglich*


----------



## Beowulf321 (30. Dezember 2008)

Also ich find es gut das es nur so wenige berufe in war gibt ich hab mich in wow nie bemüht berufe zu skilln weils mir zu lange geadauert hat und langweilig war


----------



## Lucranes (1. Januar 2009)

Einer der Devs meinte mal:
"Es ist nicht Crafthammer, Itemhammer oder Questhammer. Es ist WARhammer."

Dies bedeutet natürlich nicht, dass ein besseres Craftingsystem Warhammer nicht aufwerten würde, aber die Prioritäten wurden eben anders gesetzt. Falls jedoch einer mal die eierlegende Wollmilchsau unter den MMORPGs entdecken sollte, schreibt mir ne PM.

Gruß Lucranes


----------



## Wulfenson (3. Januar 2009)

Ehrlich, so ganz kann ich euch nicht verstehn...

den einen ist es zu wenig! kann ich teilweise verstehn: 

*2 Hauptberufe sind ein bissl wenig.
*
Pharma:
Ganz gut gelungen, leicht skillbar (auf 200 ohne das AH zu nutzen), nerft nur etwas das man dutzende stacks mit kleinen unterschieden produziert und somit immer nen Teil aus platzgründen meist wegwirft. 

Taliskrämerei:
In Ordnung, schwer skillbar (auf 135 mit AH und ca 50 gold reingepumpt), es sollte ne Möglichkeit geben die steine weiterzuverarbeiten(und damit zu verbessern oder ne chance auf verbesserung zu haben) oder zu verwerten (und wenigst nen teil der Ressourcen wieder zubekommen), da man den großteil nicht im AH los wird und ihn somit wegschmeißen muss aus Platzgründen

*4 Sammelberufe gehen in Ordnung auch wenn Anpflanzen wohl besser Hauptberuf wäre
*
Ausschlachten: 
nur wegen den Nährstoffen/Abi zutaten brauchbar, gehört nachgebessert, denn als Plünderer findet man schon aufgrund der tatsache das fast alle mobs humanoid sind tonnenweise mehr zeug vor allem mehr Wasser, leider die wichtigste zutat

Plündern:
1A um Pharmazie zu betreiben, jedoch droppen zuviele Egel oder zuwenig wasser ^^ jedenfalls enden gute 70% meiner Egel im Shop.

Verwerten:
Gut gelungen, normal skillbar (165 derzeit, mit Ah durch die selben 50g gepusht wie Taliskrämerei, denke wenn ich das auf meinem main gelernt hätt könnte ich aufs AH verzichten, so schrotte ich mitm main leider viel bopzeug ohne nutzen)

Anpflanzen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein Lieblingsberuf, am besten auf nem twink machen und beim pvpen skillen wenn die leute auf den Tanks rumkloppen

Sehr gut, leicht skillbar (200), aber nicht nur wegen dem pvpen aufm twink machen, sondern weil man Plündern oder Ausschlachten dazu braucht, okay zum skillen brauchst keine zusätze aber mit Gießkanne und Erde auf gleichem lvl wie der Samen steigt die chance auf Farben/erneuten Samen/erneuten höheren Samen/mehr Pharmaziezeug  Enorm an.

Etwas nachgebessert gehört aber trotzdem denn 3 zutaten sind völlig überflüssig, es genügt zurzeit zb ne blaue gießkanne um die chancen auf zb Farben enorm zu erhöhen. Außerdem kann man mit genügend gießkannen und 1nem Samen unendlich produzieren, naja fast, der letzte Samen ist von 125 auf 150 dann 175 und schließlich 200 gestiegen hatt mir 6 Farben eingebracht und ließ sich als 200er noch 8mal verwenden bis kein samen mehr rauskam. Und das bei 158er gießkannen in blau, die sind massdrop. 

*
Jedoch sind diese Berufe mehr als ausreichend! und um welten besser als wow berufe!*

Da man kein grinden nötig hatt um sie zu leveln (taliskrämerei mal ausgenommen ^^ aber ich glaube der Verdienst am max lvl gleicht das mehr als aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(wer mir jetzt erzählen will bei wow levelt man die berufe so nebenbei geht sich bitte selbst erschießen für die freche lüge, ich hab fast alle berufe dort max und einiges an mmo erfahrung und die grinderei ist einfach nur ne frechheit in wow)

Wie hier schon gepostet wurde ist es auch um einiges spannender nicht genau zu wissen ob man glück hatt, denn zb blaue heiltränke lassen sich wunderbar an reiche twinks verscherbeln und damit schon am start einiges an kapital verdienen.

Jemand meinte er weiß nicht was bei den tränken rauskommt.
ich mein hallo? wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil, steht doch eh auf den zutaten was sie bewirken und was daraus wird.
(falls das erst nach dem kommentar ins spiel eingefügt worden ist verzeiht, aber selbst dann ists kein beinbruch, die 2-3 kräuter die man immer braucht wird man sich ja merken können?)

Und wenn jetzt ein Anpflanzer jammert das er ned weiß was für Zutaten aus seinen samen wird, der sollt sich wohl nen andern beruf suchen ^^
denn sich *Goldkraut* zu merken den einzig wichtigen namen fürs anpflanzen kann ja ned so schwer sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so, 
allgemein möcht ich noch sagen ein bissl mehr komfort optionen würde den berufen ned schaden (vor allem Taliskrämerei),
aber selbst das fand ich bei wow (von AO möcht ich hier garned reden^^) nötiger als hier denn zb die Addons:  Buystack und Autopot vereinfachen das ganze so das man in wow noch immer gefrustet nach ressis sucht wenn ich hier schon längst fertig bin


*Zusammenfassung*
klar kann man meckern und sicher gibts noch was zu verbessern aber verdammt nochmal das ist jammern auf *sehr hohem Niveau!*

und so wie ich Mythic bis jetzt kennengelernt hab sind sie Blizzard wie es einmal war, sie hören auf die Fans und bemühen sich um ihr Spiel.
Somit wird es sicher nicht lange dauern bis ein Beruf dazukommt der es nicht ingame geschafft hatt.

Nennt mich ruhig Fanboy wenn ihr glaubt das hilft eurer seele aber bis jetzt hatt mich War begeistert und so wie es aussieht wird es das weiterhin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Tannenbernie (8. Januar 2009)

Sicherlich viel Wahrheit, aber bei einigen Punkten würde ich nicht zustimmen:




Wulfenson schrieb:


> Ausschlachten:
> nur wegen den Nährstoffen/Abi zutaten brauchbar, gehört nachgebessert, denn als Plünderer findet man schon aufgrund der tatsache das fast alle mobs humanoid sind tonnenweise mehr zeug vor allem mehr Wasser, leider die wichtigste zutat



Also das wichtige beim Ausschlachten ist das Blut, nicht die Nährstoffe. Blut ist genau wie Wasser (Plündern) ein Stabilisator bei Pharmazie, der im Gegensatz zu Wasser bei Heiltränken stärker wirkt. Wo selbst ein Highlvl-Wasser die Pharmazie nicht in den grünen Bereich bringt, kann ein tiefer-lvl Blut das schon bringen. 

Aber du hast schon recht, vor allem die Tatsache das 95% der PQs nur Menschen und keine Tiere haben, macht Ausschlachten unattraktiv. 




Wulfenson schrieb:


> Da man kein grinden nötig hatt um sie zu leveln (taliskrämerei mal ausgenommen ^^ aber ich glaube der Verdienst am max lvl gleicht das mehr als aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hier behaupte ich mal, das du nicht wirklich viel WoW gespielt oder zumindest nicht alle Berufe probiert hast. Alchemie zum Beispiel war schon immer ein absoluter Vorzeige-Beruf von WoW. Herbing beim lvln, dann die gefundenen Herbs zur Alchemie verwenden und man hatte den höchsten Alchemie-lvl erreicht, noch bervor der Charakter den höchsten lvl erreichte. Absolut NULL GRIND notwendig, alles andere is Unsinn.

Natürlich gab es andere Berufe, in denen mansehr wohl grinden konnte, zum Beispiel beim Schmieden. Wer da die letzten 10 Punkte machen wollte, musste massiv Mats farmen um das zu erreichen. Nur...es wurde ja keiner dazu gezwungen und für die die es taten gabe eben auch eine schöne Belohnung in Form des epischen Meister-Schmiedestücks.

Ich selbst fand das WoW-System besonders vom RP-Gedanken her super. Mein Krieger lernte Schmieden bei verschiedenen Lehrern, und der letzte gibt ihm dann dern Plan für sein Meisterstück. Einige Wochen verbrachte mein Krieger damit, Material von allen Ecken der Welt zu besorgen und dann schliesslich seine Meisterrüstung zu fertigen, die er stolz tragen konnte. Das war fantastisch umgesetzt.

Hier in WAR schmerzt Tradeskilling einfach nur: Mein seelenloser Chaoskrieger kann also Blümchen in seinem Beet zückten oder kleine Emaille-Anhänger herstellen....suuuuuper.





Wulfenson schrieb:


> und so wie ich Mythic bis jetzt kennengelernt hab sind sie Blizzard wie es einmal war, sie hören auf die Fans und bemühen sich um ihr Spiel.
> Somit wird es sicher nicht lange dauern bis ein Beruf dazukommt der es nicht ingame geschafft hatt.



*Hust* - ich glaube kaum das Mythic es überhaupt schafft, auch nur den zu release versprochenen Kontent bis zum Ende 2009 nachzupatchen. Und was das Hören auf die Community angeht...die haben nicht mal ein Forum....einfach peinlich.


----------



## Wulfenson (8. Januar 2009)

Tannenbernie schrieb:


> *Hust* - ich glaube kaum das Mythic es überhaupt schafft, auch nur den zu release versprochenen Kontent bis zum Ende 2009 nachzupatchen. Und was das Hören auf die Community angeht...die haben nicht mal ein Forum....einfach peinlich.



*Gesundheit* ^^ 

so, kein offizielles Forum zu haben schadet? oder sorgt dafür das sie nicht auf die Fans hören?
Dann sollten sie die off. Foren lieber garnicht erst aufmachen!


Oder haben die Foren auch nur das geringste bewirkt bei wotlk?
Abgesehn davon das sie jetzt langsam draufkommen und zugeben was fürn scheiß sie gebaut haben (wiedermal) und die Community ihnen die Fehler schon zu beta Zeiten gesagt und teilweise entgegen geschrien hatt (wiedermal) hatts irgendwas gebracht? 
nö (wiedermal)


Hier habe ich wenigst noch das gefühl die entwickler wissen wie man eine klasse spielt und sie balanced.
Bei Blizz würd ich den leuten am liebsten einfach nur in die Eier treten solange bis mir mein Fuß abfällt....


sry für den (blizz)flame aber die ... ach was solls...  könnt trotzdem kotzen...


Fazit bisher:
sie haben kein Forum aber wissen was die Fans wollen und versuchen das gute zu verwirklichen (soweit ich das bis jetzt beurteilen kann, siehe Spalta kommt =)
blizz machts genau umgekehrt (siehe stoff in pvp unspielbar, wer jetzt L2P schreibt den kastrier ich =)
drum delete wowotlk, install&play war


@Ausschlachten
finde die Nährstoffe und abi zeug trotzdem wichtiger denn mit dem zeug machst die Kohle und da nicht gerade wenig
vor allem da sich viele spieler nicht wirklich auskennen kann man nährstoffe teilweise um monströse summen loswerden

zum blut, bis jetzt stand bei mir immer beim blut nährstoff und nicht *wasserersatz* aber kann ja sein das es beides gibt bin erst auf 50 mitm twink


@Grinden
ja alchemy ging schnell aber trotzdem kam nur ausschuss raus beim skillen, leider auch später nur schrott dabei
denn die damage flask schmeißen sie dir im ah billig nach und der rest is komplett fürn hugo 

außerdem grindest trotzdem viel mehr in wow denn dort rennst zum blümchen darfst meist noch 1-2 adds killn wartest 6 sekunden (oder warens 4?) und hier wartest 2 sek beim gegner direkt den du ohnehin gekillt hättest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du siehst also ca der 2-10fache aufwand und das schon beim leichtesten wow beruf vom grindcore bei schmieden, juwe, verzaubern mal ganz abgesehn

wenn man dann noch in betracht zieht das zb schmieden/alchy/schneidern komplett ihren sinn verloren haben, fragt man sich eigtl nurnoch wozu das ganze?
für ein teppich mount das sowas von garnicht ins setting passt?
für ne waffe/rüstung die nach dem ersten raid ihren sinn verliert?


mfg


----------



## Tannenbernie (9. Januar 2009)

Hehe, der Blizzard-Flame sei dir gegönnt, ich war auch längst nicht mit allem zufrieden was die abgeliefert haben als ich WoW noch spielte. 

Nur kurz zum Blut:
Da steht nicht "Wasserersatz" oder sowas, sondern natürlich "Stabilisator" drauf. Ist recht selten, aber wertvoll. Das Hauptproblem ist das viele gar nix davon wissen, so auch nicht im AH danach suchen und so kann man es nur schwer verkaufen obwohl es für viele Zwecke besser als Wasser ist. Aber das ist eigentlich nicht Mythics Schuld.

Was die WoW-berufe angeht bleibe ich bei meinem Standpunkt. Das Grinden mit dem dazugehörigen Bau des epischen Meisterstückes hatte für mich immer einen hohen RP-Wert. Kann man durch Raiden besseres kriegen - klar, warum auch nicht, ist doch egal ob ein Epix nen paar Prozent besser ist als das Andere - als Rüstungsschmied trage ich natürlich meine selbstgeschmiedete Rüstung. Hat als Abwechslung und fürs RP zum Spielspass beigetragen, vermisse ich in WAR. 
Besonders schlimm in WAR ist, das man alles Gebaute auf dem Weg von 1-200 wegschmeissen kann, da es nutzloses Zeug ist beim Talismann-Bau....bei WoW konnte man vieles noch verkaufen, das machte das Skill-leveln nicht so sinnfrei. Man kann ja Jewelcratfing ganz gut mit Talismann-Bau vergleichen und viele Jewels konnte man sinnvoll verkaufen, die beim lvl-Prozess hergestellt wurden. Beim Talismann-Bau in WAR, den man ja mit Lvl1-Items vom vendor von 1-200 in wenigen Stunden powerlevelt, kann man nur alle wegschmeissen.


----------



## Wulfenson (9. Januar 2009)

Tannenbernie schrieb:


> Nur kurz zum Blut:
> Da steht nicht "Wasserersatz" oder sowas, sondern natürlich "Stabilisator" drauf. Ist recht selten, aber wertvoll. Das Hauptproblem ist das viele gar nix davon wissen, so auch nicht im AH danach suchen und so kann man es nur schwer verkaufen obwohl es für viele Zwecke besser als Wasser ist. Aber das ist eigentlich nicht Mythics Schuld.


Cool, muss ich mir merken wird zwar noch ewig dauern bis ich mal den Twink mit ausschlachten weiterzocke, aber hört sich gut an.
Generell komm ich jedoch mit dem Wasser und den Harzen sowie den Stabilisatorkräutern recht gut klar



Tannenbernie schrieb:


> Was die WoW-berufe angeht bleibe ich bei meinem Standpunkt. Das Grinden mit dem dazugehörigen Bau des epischen Meisterstückes hatte für mich immer einen hohen RP-Wert. Kann man durch Raiden besseres kriegen - klar, warum auch nicht, ist doch egal ob ein Epix nen paar Prozent besser ist als das Andere - als Rüstungsschmied trage ich natürlich meine selbstgeschmiedete Rüstung. Hat als Abwechslung und fürs RP zum Spielspass beigetragen, vermisse ich in WAR.


sry aber in der hinsicht versteh ich dich nicht ganz, denn rp ist für mich was anderes als grinden. aber jedem das seine ^^

in bc konnte man die selbstgebauten epics wenigst noch relativ lange tragen, aber durch die abwertung der selbstgebauten sachen in wotlk 
frag ich mich wozu ne woche grinden wenn ich in 3 stunden raid viel bessere Items bekomme und noch dazu spass dabei hab
(besonders da wotlk so easy braindead mode is das man in grünen sachen aufn raid gehn kann)



Tannenbernie schrieb:


> Besonders schlimm in WAR ist, das man alles Gebaute auf dem Weg von 1-200 wegschmeissen kann, da es nutzloses Zeug ist beim Talismann-Bau....bei WoW konnte man vieles noch verkaufen, das machte das Skill-leveln nicht so sinnfrei. Man kann ja Jewelcratfing ganz gut mit Talismann-Bau vergleichen und viele Jewels konnte man sinnvoll verkaufen, die beim lvl-Prozess hergestellt wurden. Beim Talismann-Bau in WAR, den man ja mit Lvl1-Items vom vendor von 1-200 in wenigen Stunden powerlevelt, kann man nur alle wegschmeissen.



Wozu wegschmeißen?
klar produziert man ne menge schrottsachen, aber die lassen sich alle im AH loswerden.
bin jetzt auf 165 talis und hab noch keinen talis nicht im AH angebracht und wenns nur 5silber sind fürn talis die produktionskosten kommen wenigst rein, also kostenlos lvln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1-200 in wenigen stunden?
kann sein das es früher ging, aber bei mir kommt ab 50 lvl unterschied zwischen fragment und skill kein punkt mehr
zumindest wäre mir kein skillgain aufgefallen


----------



## Tannenbernie (9. Januar 2009)

Wulfenson schrieb:


> 1-200 in wenigen stunden?
> kann sein das es früher ging, aber bei mir kommt ab 50 lvl unterschied zwischen fragment und skill kein punkt mehr
> zumindest wäre mir kein skillgain aufgefallen



Kann man das Rufgear nicht mehr verwerten? Also ich hab einfach das ganze Rufgear geholt, verwertet und damit in ein paar Stunden auf 180 rauf. Da hab ich gestoppt, mache den Rest mit den Greens die ich jetzt so finde. Den ganzen Staub, Schmuck und die Essenzen kann man lvl1 vom Vendor bis 200 nutzen, nur der Fragmentlvl zählt.


----------



## Wulfenson (10. Januar 2009)

Tannenbernie schrieb:


> Kann man das Rufgear nicht mehr verwerten? Also ich hab einfach das ganze Rufgear geholt, verwertet und damit in ein paar Stunden auf 180 rauf. Da hab ich gestoppt, mache den Rest mit den Greens die ich jetzt so finde. Den ganzen Staub, Schmuck und die Essenzen kann man lvl1 vom Vendor bis 200 nutzen, nur der Fragmentlvl zählt.




Nein lässt sich nichtmehr verwerten, dachte mir am anfang auch das ich einfach das dazu nehm aber sense ^^
Was ich so gehört hab lässt sich noch das PVE set zeug verwerten und halt die Random drops

Bin jetzt auf 176 so ca und geht schon sehr schleppend weiter ^^
hab bis jetzt nur wenig dazu gekauft, so um 50g aber konnte eigtl immer essenzen, kuris und staub auf dem mir höchsten möglichen lvl nutzen
deshalb sind auch schon paar nette grüne und 3 blaue talis rauskommen
nutz die halt gleich selbst bzw stell sie ins ah für meine guildis (für 1 kupfer versteht sich^^)


----------



## Maguerita (22. Januar 2009)

Ich bin schon ein Freund des Craftings und so wie es in WAR funktioniert ist es ok. Es geht relativ zügig. Ich weiß noch wie lange ich für meine Berufe gebraucht habe und die 4 Stunden in der brennenden Steppe die ich nur gefarmt habe um bei Bergbau auf die letzten Punkte bis 300 zu kommen. Vom Endbereich in Juwelenschleifen (damals 350 bis 375) will ich garnicht daran denken, kaum Rezepte und die wenigen die es gab waren entweder überteuert im AH oder gaben nur selten einen Punkt. 
Es könnte schon mehr Berufe geben, was ich immer mag ist Erste Hilfe und Kochen und auch Angeln. Viele finden diese Berufe ätzend und langweilig, aber meiner Meinung nach gehören sie auch zu einer lebendigen Welt , auch ein Held muss sich mal ausruhen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
In WAR möchte ich nicht nach Rezepten farmen, da finde ich das so wie es ist viel besser.
Talismanherstellung und Verwerten hatte ich glaube mit Rang 35 fertig, weil mich die Leute aus meiner Gilde unterstützt haben, als Dank dafür habe ich sie auch mit reichlich Talismanen überschüttet. Jetzt gebe ich die Fragmente die ich nicht mehr brauche an die Leute die Talismanherstellung gerade skillen. Wenn ich Probleme mit einer Grenze hatte zb. 125, 150 usw. ging ich zur Gabe des Handwerks, diese gibt mir einen Bonus von 10 Punkten auf meine Berufe. So konnte ich die angesammelten Zutaten benutzen, das reichte auch um in der Regel über diese "magische" Grenze zu kommen.


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (6. Februar 2009)

Also ich hoffe ja, dass mit einem Add on was irgendwann erscheint, neue Berufe kommen, ich weiß nicht, wie lange ich das noch aushalte, ein MMORPG zu spielen was wohl den mit Abstand schlechtesten Crafting Part hat, den ich je gesehen habe. 

Darunter leidet eben auch der Handel, es gibt kaum was Tolles zu handeln, man interargiert dadurch sehr wenig mit anderen Spielern, usw.

Ich will nicht wissen wie viele LEute mit WAR schon aufgehört haben, weil es hier kein richtiges Crafting gibt, alleine wenn man mal außerhalb der Prime Time spielt wäre ein Schmiedeberuf ideal, um diese Zeit sinnvoll zu nutzen. Hier kann man in der Zeit dann nur twinken.... absolut lächerlich.

Es gab mal ein Interview, was ich sehr interessant fand, ich weiß zwar nicht mehr genau, wer das von sich gegeben hat, aber der Inhalt war halt in etwa: "Im MMORPG Genre gibts verschiedene Arten von Spieler, 20% PVP, 20% PVE, 20% Trader, 20% Achievement Jäger, 20% Entdecker. Ein MMORPG sollte sich bemühen, alle Gruppen zufriedenzustellen, da sonst nicht nur die 20% wegfallen, sondern erheblich mehr, da alles eng verwoben ist. 

Genau so seh ich das auch, Crafting ist für mich nicht das Kernelement, das ist eher PVP / PVE, doch trotzdem kann ich auf Dauer ein MMORPG ohne Crafting eigentlich nicht vertragen. Klar wenn ich jetzt gerne Alchimist wräe, würde mir das Crafting hier sogar reichen, bin ich aber leider nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ärgerliche ist eben, die 2 Berufe, die wir hier haben, die sind eigentlich extrem gut umgesetzt, es ist sehr sehr schade, dass man nicht noch 2-3 herstellende Berufe dazugepackt hat, mit der Qualität der bisherigen 2 Berufe...


----------



## Grotuk (9. Februar 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Das Ärgerliche ist eben, die 2 Berufe, die wir hier haben, die sind eigentlich extrem gut umgesetzt, es ist sehr sehr schade, dass man nicht noch 2-3 herstellende Berufe dazugepackt hat, mit der Qualität der bisherigen 2 Berufe...



Ich geb dir da Recht das Craftingsystem ist geil aber es gibt definitiv zuwenig Berufe. Da kann Mythic noch schön was nachlegen.


----------



## Frek01 (19. Februar 2009)

Dutyy schrieb:


> World of Warcaft ist um längen besser!


stfu


----------



## shronk (2. März 2009)

Ich find das Craft system is doch ganz nett. Naja, man muss halt erstmal nachlesen wie's funktioniert (muss man aber bei anderen Games auch...) und was es so gibt.

Und ich finde es klasse, dass man halt eben mal schnell paar sachen zusammenschmeissen kann um zu gucken was dabei rauskommt... Das hat für mich das richtige "Alchimisten feeling von 17. Jahrhundert". Da haben die auch die unsinnigsten Sachen gekocht, gemixt, gemahlen etc. Nur um zu gucken ob daraus Gold entsteht. Von daher find ichs klasse passend.

Schneiderei, Schmiederei etc. Naja... Da kommt meistens eh nur crap raus, den man erst herstellen kann wenn man schon bessere Items hat - oder es ist zu leicht und jeder jammert wegen wellfare... Ausserdem würden solche Berufe nicht wirklich ohne rezepte funktionieren. Ich mein nen Trank kannst du schon irgendwas machen - aber schneidern muss halt schon nen gewissen Plan vorliegen - also müsste dann das ganze system wieder weg. Und genau das System ists ja was den Unterschied macht.

Und ja, von wegen es sei das selbe wie bei anderen MMOs ... Öhm, hej, alle MMOs die nach Club Caribe rausgekommen sind sind alle die selben. Man hat nen Helden, der klopft Monster, macht Quests und Interagiert mit anderen Playern... Sind alle genau gleich.



Wem das Crafting zu wenig ist oder zu schlecht: Guckt euch doch mal eve online an. Da wird eure farmerseele sicher glücklich.


----------



## Piem (13. März 2009)

Um mal was zu diesem WoW-Berufe-Thema zu sagen:

Soweit ich weiß war man bei WoW auch auf andere Berufe angewiesen! Wenn ich da an Verzauberte Barren, Leder usw. denke wird mir noch ganz übel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Außerdem waren die Teile die man zum Teil bei der Schmiederrei herstellen konnte für das Endgame ein absoluter witz!

Das Berufesystem bei WAR ist zwar am anfang etwas ungewöhnlich aber wenn man sich ein bißchen damit beschäftigt is es absolut Genial! Außerdem muss ja nicht jeder Char einen Hauptberuf haben oder? So haben ein paar Twinks halt nur sammel Berufe und werden dann nur bei bedarf gezockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (26. Juni 2009)

Ich finde es gut, nicht schon wieder 1 mio. mobs zu killen, um an meine Erz vorkommen zu gelangen, nur um diese dann 20mal zu dem selben Kettenhemd zu schmieden um weiter zu kommen.


----------



## Nordmann 78 (17. Juli 2009)

Fujiwe schrieb:


> Auch andere Frage, warum musst du überhaupt einen Beruf erlernen?
> In WAR repräsentierst du eigentlich einen Soldaten einer ganzen Einheit und diese Einheit gehört einer ganzen Armee an. Mag sein das es bei den Menschen anders ist...aber als beispiel möchte ich die Hexenkriegerinnen anbringen (auch wenn ich nur Waldelfen gespielt habe), das einzige Handwerk das sie erlernen ist das Töten und Foltern.
> 
> Tränke brauen ist ganz nett, ich finde aber immer wieder genug bei den Mobs und auch gibt es genug in Quests und Einflussbelohungen zu ergattern.
> ...




sorry aber das ist wohl totaler schwachsinn.
warhammer ist ein spiel, ein onlinerollenspiel und in so einem spiel gilt, je mehr man machen kann desto besser.

niemand MUSS irgendwas farmen wenn er nicht will, aber es motiviert nunmal sich eigene waffen bauen zu können, wow macht das da sehr gut und das ist keine zeitverschwendung, das macht man immer mal hin und wieder wenn man lust drauf hat.

es ist eine option dies zu tun, da kann man einfach nichts positives drüber sagen wenn der ganze kram so gut wie fehlt.

ich finds nur komisch warum soviele rollenspiele wow in manchen dingen übertreffen und andererseits das gegenteil.
auch wenn das viele nicht hören wollen ist wow das erfolgreichste rollenspiel und daran müssen sich nunmal alle anderen messen.
wenn ich dann höre, das spiel x nicht wie wow sein will bekomme ich einen lachkrampf, das können sich nur die entwickler erlauben zu sagen wenn sie das endlich mal schaffen wow vom thron zu stoßen.


das PVP system ist in warhammer ganz klar besser als das in wow, darüber braucht man sich gar nicht streiten, dafür ist der PVE anteil sehr dürftig.
nun könnte man sagen, das warhammer mehr auf PVP ausgelegt sein soll. dennoch hätte warhammer das potential die PVP UND PVE fraktion zu begeistern.
dazu zählt dann natürlich auch das crafting, das ausgebaut werden muss usw. usw.

es kommt ja nicht von ungefähr, das in fast jedem rollenspiel die server zusammengelegt werden und irgendwann hängt man da und bekommt wie in age of conan nur noch schwer eine gruppe für elitequests oder instanzen.


----------



## Churchak (17. Juli 2009)

Nordmann schrieb:


> ist ein spiel, ein onlinerollenspiel und in so einem spiel gilt, je mehr man machen kann desto besser.


so ziemlich das einzige in deiner post wo man mit gutem gewissen zustimmen kann



Nordmann schrieb:


> niemand MUSS irgendwas farmen wenn er nicht will, aber es motiviert nunmal sich eigene waffen bauen zu können, wow macht das da sehr gut und das ist keine zeitverschwendung, das macht man immer mal hin und wieder wenn man lust drauf hat.
> 
> es ist eine option dies zu tun, da kann man einfach nichts positives drüber sagen wenn der ganze kram so gut wie fehlt.


ka wie es inzwichen in wow ist da ichs seit dem 15.9.08 nimmer spiele allerdings konnte man bis dahin quasi nur 2 berufe gebrauchen und das war Juwe und Alchi (und siehe da die gibts auch in WAR ) der rest war spielerei der zur ABM gut war und zu mehr ned okokok um später mal Twinks auszurüsten wenn einem der Sinn danach stand passte es auch noch  ansonsten konnte man es aber vergessen da es an drops bei den Rüssen sowie Waffen bedeutend besseres Zeug gab. 
Ob es schlussendlich nun zeitverschwendung ist oder halt ne ABM Sache für ansonsten im Spiel gelangweilte liegt im Auge des Betrachters und mag jeder sehn wie er will


----------



## Nordmann 78 (18. Juli 2009)

Churchak schrieb:


> so ziemlich das einzige in deiner post wo man mit gutem gewissen zustimmen kann
> 
> 
> ka wie es inzwichen in wow ist da ichs seit dem 15.9.08 nimmer spiele allerdings konnte man bis dahin quasi nur 2 berufe gebrauchen und das war Juwe und Alchi (und siehe da die gibts auch in WAR ) der rest war spielerei der zur ABM gut war und zu mehr ned okokok um später mal Twinks auszurüsten wenn einem der Sinn danach stand passte es auch noch  ansonsten konnte man es aber vergessen da es an drops bei den Rüssen sowie Waffen bedeutend besseres Zeug gab.
> Ob es schlussendlich nun zeitverschwendung ist oder halt ne ABM Sache für ansonsten im Spiel gelangweilte liegt im Auge des Betrachters und mag jeder sehn wie er will




och ich weiß nicht, hubschrauber, motorrad, fallschirm, fliegender teppich etc. macht schon was her wenn man so etwas mit berufen erreichen kann.
wie du schon sagtest, wow hat viele berufe die im endeffekt kaum nutzen haben......traurig das wow das dennoch besser macht als andere rollenspiele oder?

in WAR könnte man das einfach mal besser machen.


----------



## Peithon (18. Juli 2009)

Das interessanteste Crafting hat zur Zeit vermutlich Lotro, auch wenn es sehr aufwändig ist. Es schafft Identifikation mit dem Charakter, wenn man seine Rüstung verbessern kann und diese dadurch länger behält. Oder wenn man seiner Waffe einen Namen geben darf. Das Crafting bei WAR ist leider nur dürftig, da man hier keinen einzigen hergestellten Gegenstand sehen kann. Bei WoW wusste man ganz genau: "Aha der ist Schneider, weil nur ein Schneider sich so eine Robe basteln kann!"

Den Zeitaufwand muss man natürlich immer sehen, aber ohne Handel bleibt ein ganzes Spielerklientel weg. Sowohl bei WoW als auch bei Lotro habe ich Leute kennengelernt, die hauptsächlich damit beschäftigt waren, im Auktionshaus zu handeln. Am Anfang konnte man im WAR-Auktionshaus auch einiges mit Reagenzien verdienen, bzw. haben sich Gildenkollegen gefreut, wenn ihnen ein Haufen Gießkannen geschenkt wurde. Inzwischen hat sich das mehr oder minder erledigt, weil wohl auch der Letzte begriffen hat, dass das Crafting bei WAR einfach langweilig ist. 

Ich fand es persönlich auch lustig, dass man bei WoW für bestimmte Rüstungen, die Blackrocktiefen aufsuchen musste. Das hatte irgendwie Stil. Ebenso die Rezepte bei den Fraktionen. Man hatte dadurch einfach ein weiteres Ziel. Den Unterschied dazwischen, ob ich 100.000 menschliche Spieler umbringen muss oder eben 1.000.000 Mobs umlege, um an ein Item zu kommen oder die Rufstufe voll zubekommen, muss mir mal jemand erklären. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gameøver (29. Juli 2009)

Das ist echt etwas was ich sehr vermisse  bei War. Die verschiedensten rezepte die nicht jeder hat, die man im ah kaufen kann und das gefarme für schöne gegenstände die her zu stellen sind.
Kann die hersteller nur ermutigen da mehr zu machen. Würde mich sehr freuen


----------



## Stutenandy (1. Oktober 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Das interessanteste Crafting hat zur Zeit vermutlich Lotro, auch wenn es sehr aufwändig ist.



Dann hast du noch kein Star Wars Galaxies gespielt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amkhar (4. Oktober 2009)

Stutenandy schrieb:


> Dann hast du noch kein Star Wars Galaxies gespielt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Also ich bin der Meinung WAR hat genau das Crafting-System das zu WAR passt!


----------



## Gernulf (9. Oktober 2009)

Amkhar schrieb:


> Also ich bin der Meinung WAR hat genau das Crafting-System das zu WAR passt!


Ironie pur °fg° - da ich nicht glaube das dies ernst gemeint war und selbst für ein PvP Spiel ist das Handwerkssystem zu einfach, zu simpel und nicht wirklich toll!


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (18. März 2010)

Ningal schrieb:


> Also wahrscheinlich verhauen mich jetzt die meisten, aber das Crafting System von WAR ist GENIAL:
> 
> Allein der Gedanke, dass eine Berufskombo (z.B. Anpflanzen und Pharmazie) eben NICHT ausreicht, da du auch Zutaten vom Plünderer und vom Schlachter gebrauchen kannst. Das sorgt eigentlich für ein besseres Zusammenspiel.
> 
> ...






ich finde das crafting in war auch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In War pflanz ich mir meine Kräuter etc. selbst an, was irgendwie mehr Spaß macht als sie nur vom Boden aufzusammeln^^

vor allem kann ich mir im gegensatz zu anderen crafting-systemen in War aussuchen, mit was ich weiterskilln will, Heiltränke, Brandtränke oder doch mit Stärke-Tränken?

In WoW o.ä. Spielen muss man doch mehr oder weniger immer mit ein paar bestimmten Teilen nen Beruf weiterskilln, um die Kosten oder Zeit die man braucht nicht noch höher werden lässt.


----------

